# Excessive panting



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

my first thought is - this is the 4th of july - it's later when you posted - was he scared by fireworks in your area while you were gone? panting can be a sign of stress/fear. did he calm down?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> my first thought is - this is the 4th of july - it's later when you posted - was he scared by fireworks in your area while you were gone? panting can be a sign of stress/fear. did he calm down?



PoodleLover probably celebrated Canada Day... so that was July 1st. Hopefully her pup hasn't been panting and shivering since then! :dont-know:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin: didn't catch that one! oops! well... uh... maybe there were some americans in town??? LOL


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I would say he either got scared of something or ate something if it has never happened before now. How is he this morning?
Iam in Ontario as well and we heard fireworks last night. Niagara does the friendship festival that celebrates both days. I am far enough from Niagara not to hear those but I think we have many American tourist that own cottages and camp this way.

This would be very scary to come home to and I hope all is ok


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I would take him to the vet.
Panting could be associated with many different things.
Pain is one of them.
Is he the oldest?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poodlelover, is your baby ok? Just curious if you found out what made him start panting so hard. Did he get into something while you were gone?

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

How is he doing this evening? Better I hope.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

How is he doing today?? I hope things are okay with him.
Chloe does this if she is feeling stressed and fearful....like last night. It was the 4th and the fireworks had her so scared, she was panting, slobbering, and shaking. I felt so bad for her. When she gets like this I don't know what to do for her.
I hope you found out what was wrong. Please let us know.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, thanks everyone for you concerns, but he settled down in about one hour. There was probably fireworks. I am in Canada but it seems like there are fireworks everynight. But we were not home so we are not sure. I thought he was having a heart attack. He was terrified to go outside last night and even this morning he would not go out. He stopped panting but his tail was down when he went outside and I had to coax him to go to the washroom. 
He seems alright today but still afraid of the outdoors. He spooks very easily. 
I hope he overcomes this problem. He is 16 months old.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

PoodleLover - glad to hear everything has settled down... you've been thru alot the past few weeks! Be sure not to stress yourself out too much either because it's not good for you (I know, easier said than done.. I worry all the time about Snoops). Keep us posted and let us know if the panting returns, or how your spoo does over the next days...

Funny, but Snoops who typically is a great walker has been very skittish outdoors. We will walk, then he will suddenly get nervous and sit on the spot. He will sort of cower his head and look up at me with those big puppy eyes. It's heartbreaking... and I have no clue why he is being spooked. Is there something weird going on with our great outdoors up here in Ontario?!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm glad he is doing better. There could be several reasons why he could get spooked outside, even from a raccoon or opossum. I'm sure you have more critters up there. You may not let them out while you are gone. I have a doggy door, so mine could go out as she pleased.

My previous toy, Katie learned there were creatures out there. Thankfully, she also realized she should have respect and keep her distance. We kept a light on for her to see. It took me awhile to figure out why she would have our boxer escort her when she went to go potty at night. Isn't it neat how dogs communicate and help each other?

I'm sure yours do too. He will work through this soon, especially with the help of his friends.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

poodlelover said:


> Hi, my standard poodle is panting so hard. He will not stop. We just got home and he has never had a problem with us being out before.He is with my other poodle so he was not alone. His tail is down and his ears are red. He will not go to the washroom and seems terrified.
> I think he has a fever. I gave him some water and we have the air conditioner on.
> If he keeps this up I will take him to the emergency vet.
> Does anyone else have a poodle that pants excessively when not at play or outside?
> ...




Teddy does that a lot but he has scarring in his airways from pneumonia that he had when we rescued him. He take medicine for it and the panting is much better - he only pants like that now after running.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, Indy has not panted hard so far , only from his walk a hour ago. He did have diarehea today and then he vomited. He does seem off. I hope it is not from the creek water on Saturday. If he does not improve I will bring him to the vets tommorrw. I will have a hard time going to the vets though. They called my and told me that my Seabreezes ashes are in. 
I can't go and get them yet cause I know it will be very sad for me. I hope Indy gets better so I don't have to go to the vets yet. 
I have a hard time driving by there everday to go to work as it is just around the corner from me. 
Thanks everyone.


----------

